# Anything new on class action suit against Sunterra?



## Carolinian (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything new on the class action suit against Sunterra's points system filed in Scotland last year (see www.sunterrafied.co.uk/125107.html ) ?

This case is not directed against the weeks part of Sunterra Europe, only its points component.


----------

